# Forgotten Prisoner reissue details



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I started working on the Moebius Aurora Forgotten Prisoner reissue and I compared the two Moebius issues to the Cinemodels/Tomy reissue.

The Moebius hard boxes are well done with litho tops. The boxes are slightly larger than the Tomy version, and also a bit larger than the TRU long box monster reissues. I don't have an original Aurora long box monster kit to compare the size with. The Tomy box colors seem a little nicer with the Moebius box being a touch darker. The bottom half of the Tomy box is a bit more like the original boxes; as the Moebius box has modern looking white tape. 

Tomy (left) and the Moebius Famous Monsters and Glow reissue boxes










The Tomy box is a bit more like the originals too when you look at the end panel










Moebius reproduced the assembly instructions exactly as they were on the original kit, although the reverse of the sheet is a modern layout with ads for other Moebius kits. Tomy had the original artowrk and ads.










I have seen some comments about flash on the various reissues, particularly the Polar Lights version. This kit has some, but no more than the Tomy version. The excess plastic on the base is actually the same in both. Moebius molded their kit in white (or glow). The Tomy and PL kits were grey. 










Some of the small parts have some lumps and bumps to trim off










The Glow kit is actually a bit sharper cast than the white version. Both kits have molding on par for a 45 year old mold.










At some point after the Tomy issue, the Aurora name and logo was removed from the kit base











It's nice to see the kit back. The Forgotten Prisoner is one of my favorite Aurora and monster models. I had several square box issues as a kid. The Moebius reissue is very nicely done and should make most collectors and modelers happy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the cool review:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

That box art is awesome!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'll take the Moebius over the Tomy. Much brighter colors.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the great write up. Really happy to have this kit lurking around on my bench again!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hunch said:


> I'll take the Moebius over the Tomy. Much brighter colors.


Its the reverse... the Moebius box is darker and less detail shows versus the Tomy one. Its like when you photo-copy a photo-copy it gets darker. The glow box has a different artwork.

A minor issue with the Moebius kit is the ginormous mold pin marks on the bottom of the base keep the base from standing flush. Need to nip them off... They don't show up well in the photos but they are twice as tall as the Tomy ones.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The great thing about the Tomy version (Cinemodles) is it was made with the unaltered original Auroura molds. The Pl version was reverse engineered, losing a tiny bit of detail. The Mobius version iirc, is from the original molds that have been altered. As far as the plastic itself goes, you cant really get any closer to the orininal than with the Tomy kit, as it was cast directly from original unaltered molds. The only bad thing about them? they didnt make many. Good to see them back out!.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Cine/Tomy kit, the Polar Lights kit and the Moebius kit are all made from the ORIGINAL MOLD

The Cine/Tomy kit mold was unaltered, and says Aurora on the bottom. I assume Revell ran the molds for this issue as they own the original tooling.

The original mold was used again for the PL version except the Aurora logo was removed and copyright Revell Monogram 2001 was added

The Moebius kit is identical to the PL issue except the parts are molded in white (or glow). My PL kit (I wish I still had one) came in grey but not the same grey as the older issues.

Polar Lights did make reverse engineered molds for the Witch, The Bride of Frankenstein and the Hunchback.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be danged! Thanks! I musta misremembered! LOL.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I built the old Aurora Forgotten Prisoner kit back in the 60s when I was a kid. I think it was the first kit that I ever bought with my own money. Something always bothered me about it, what is keeping all of those bones together? I mean shouldn't they just be in a pile on the floor with the clothes.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

RFluhr said:


> I built the old Aurora Forgotten Prisoner kit back in the 60s when I was a kid. I think it was the first kit that I ever bought with my own money. Something always bothered me about it, what is keeping all of those bones together? I mean shouldn't they just be in a pile on the floor with the clothes.


Hmmmmm.....You're probably right....
But who would buy a kit that looks like this...









....ok...ok...I probably would..... sheesh.....
Denis


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Me too....


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

and me......


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

... and James makes four...


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Come on guys, go big or go home; or at least to my basement...







:devil: I really need to get some clothes on that guy.


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

We have a winner!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Come on guys, go big or go home; or at least to my basement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Sooooooo.....who delivers your mail now ???
Denis


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

The only issue with working in this scale is getting to contestes. 

It does make for some fun reactions from the neighbor kids when they come over to play. Imagine the fun and questions we get when the little gremlins go home and tell mummy and dadda "the neighbors have a skeleton in their basement!"


----------

